# MRI Brain/MRI IAC



## miss407 (Sep 29, 2008)

The coders in our office are having a discussion on how to bill MRI Brain and IAC with and w/o contrast.  Some are stating 70553 and 70553 -76 and others think just 70553?


----------



## MLS2 (Sep 29, 2008)

I would think that 70553 would cover both


----------



## jonanner (Sep 29, 2008)

70553 is the only code needed, when doing IAC's as well as the brain.


----------



## ciphermed (Sep 29, 2008)

Clinical examples in radiology addressed this coding scenario in the Spring 2006 issue. It pretty much indicates that MRI of the Brain with an emphasis on IAC's is appropriately reported w / 70553 x 1 (w/w/o contrast). 

It further indicates that on rare instances in which a complete MRI of the brain and a separate complete MRI of the IAC's are both medically necessary, ordered, and performed...it would be appropriate to report 2 units of 70553; one with the modifier -59 attached. 
Anthony


----------



## JILLPALMER (Mar 30, 2010)

Wouldn't it be ok to code 70553 for the MRI of the brain and a 70543 for the MRI of the IAC's?


----------



## tmlbwells (Apr 3, 2010)

According to the 2010 CSI Navigator, MRI of the IACs is coded with 70553.

Mary


----------

